# My jam has air bubbles, is it safe?



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

My peach jam has tiny little air bubbles. Nothing I did would take them away, and after processing they are still there. All the lids snapped down. Is this safe to store in the pantry or should I stick them in the fridge. I can't waste it, I love peach jam and I only have 5 jars.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

My jam almost always has tiny bubbles, they almost resemble carbonation or something. I've never worried about it.


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I grew up with bubbly jam. I think you're okay.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Most of my jam has bubbles too. Sometimes I forget to use a plastic knife to settle the jam in the jars before I cap and process it.







:

Despite this, it's always been fine. (and we're talking YEARS of bubbly jam here).


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Thankyou! I won't worry about it.


----------

